# Siamese algae eater aggressive?



## jason1245 (Aug 10, 2013)

My Siamese algae eater seems to be very territorial, aggressive, and nipping on other fish especially my dojo loach.. Anything I can do about this other than remove him? Is this normal?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

It is said both CAE and SAE turn aggressive as they age and "prefer" algae less and less.The SAE is "safer",but the question is really ; is your fish really an SAE and not one of the million mislabled CAE?
This is a pretty good thread on the topic;
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f4/siamese-algae-eaters-miles-above-rest-35169.html?highlight=SAE


----------



## z1200 (Jan 26, 2012)

I had one for a little while, and he bullied my 4 year old goldfish to death. I wouldn't recommend keeping one, from my experience.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Usually true SAE are non aggressive you may have a Chinese algae eater or flying fox Identifying the Siamese Algae Eater


----------



## jason1245 (Aug 10, 2013)

After looking again, I definitely have a SAE. But its still aggressive towards other fish in the tank. So I'll just have to watch it and remove it if necessary. Thanks.


----------



## Bambi (Feb 9, 2021)

jason1245 said:


> My Siamese algae eater seems to be very territorial, aggressive, and nipping on other fish especially my dojo loach.. Anything I can do about this other than remove him? Is this normal?


One of the ladies talk to at pet co said if you don't have enough of one kind they do become unhappy and aggressive. Possible you don't have enough specificle saying saw are a schooling fish


----------

